# Can I feed my bunny organic quick oats?



## Deliciosa (Jun 11, 2011)

I know someone said I could feed her steel cut oats to help her gain some weight, but all I have is organic quick oats... they're not the kind that come in little packages with sugar and weird flavoring + preservatives, it's this kind:


----------



## Runestonez (Jun 11, 2011)

Nope...no quick oats!

The kind you can use is called* Rolled Oats*...they can be found right beside those ones at the grocery store!


----------



## pamnock (Jun 11, 2011)

Quick oats are ok, but the less processed a grain is, the better. Rolled or steel cut are a better choice. You can also buy old fashioned oatmeal from the grocer.


----------



## DandelionHollow (Jun 12, 2011)

Hey Deliciosa, Im the one who told you about using oats to help the weight of your bun... NO, please no instant or quick oats (they are processed differently). Use natural rolled oats. You can buy them in the market. You can use simple Quaker Oats and they will be fine, or the store generic brand is ok, too, just make sure they are not branded as "quick" or "instant".


----------



## mishalaa (Jun 12, 2011)

What about whole, unhulled oats? Do rabbits have the dexterity to shell them?


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 14, 2011)

*mishalaa wrote: *


> What about whole, unhulled oats? Do rabbits have the dexterity to shell them?


I get mine from the farm. Some rabbits will shell them and leave the outer shells behind.


----------



## mishalaa (Jun 15, 2011)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> *mishalaa wrote: *
> 
> 
> > What about whole, unhulled oats? Do rabbits have the dexterity to shell them?
> ...


Thanks. I have a 50lb bag that I use for my chinchillas. I will try some as a treat with my bun after I get her and see how she does with them. It's just that the groats are really small and she is a large breed rabbit, I didn't think she'd be able to hold them the way the chins do, and I'd worry about impaction if she ate the groats shell and all?


----------



## bunnychild (Jun 22, 2011)

my brother once fed my rabbits quick oats while i was at camp as long as theres r no artifical flavorin it is fine


----------



## jamesedwardwaller (Jun 22, 2011)

*Deliciosa wrote: *


> I know someone said I could feed her steel cut oats to help her gain some weight, but all I have is organic quick oats... they're not the kind that come in little packages with sugar and weird flavoring + preservatives, it's this kind:


rabbit diet is rather basic,they are strictly herbivores-grass eaters-this is a fiber and mostly non digestable,,-this keeps the gi tract running smooth,,--some people offer alot of digestable foods,which is wrong and will jeopordize the rabbits well being--oat grass is ok,,but the actual product-oats-should be offered sparingly,if at all..--i hope this helps,,-sincerely james waller--heart atack survivor-3-28-11,,ray::shock::big wink:


----------

